# Teich neu bepflanzen



## red clouds (29. Sep. 2009)

Hallo Teichbesitzer,

ich bin neu hier und würde gerne meinen Teich neu anlegen. Er besteht schon seit ca. 10 Jahren, fasst 700l und ist 80cm tief. Es ist eine Schale, sie sieht ungefähr so aus: http://thumbs1.ebaystatic.com/pict/1603623727084040_1.jpg
In dem "eingebauten Uferbereich" der Teichschale wächst ein Gras (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/vbglossar.php?do=showentry&id=651 2.bild, rechts, kann das bitte jemand bestimmen?) und eine Seerose. Bis vor einem Jahr waren Goldfische drinnen, die ihren Bestand von selbst gehalten haben, ohne füttern, leider ist letzten Herbst der Teich, wegen Pflaumen, die hineingefallen sind, gekippt und die Fische alle gestorben. Es sollen aber wieder Fische hinein. Im Teich ist keinerlei Substrat, das Gras hat den kompletten Uferbereich mit einer dicken Wurzelmatte umkreist und die Seerose steht in einem Korb am Boden. Grün war das Wasser noch nie, aber im Sommer wachsen sehr viele Fadenalgen darin. Jetzt würde ich den Teich gerne neu bepflanzen, da 2 Pflanzen langweilig aussehen und den Teich im Sommer nicht vor Algenwachstum bewahren. Was könntet ihr mir für diesen Teich für robuste, winterharte und mehrjährige Unterwasserpflanzen, Uferpflanzen und Schwimmpflanzen empfehlen? Benötigt der Teich und die Pflanzen Substrat? Wenn ja, wie mach ich das, dass es im Uferbereich bleibt und nicht durch die Abflüsse nach unten rinnt? Ist __ Hornkraut, __ Wasserpest und __ Quellmoos geeignet? Entschuldigung für meine Ahnungslosigkeit, ich habe schon mit dem Lesen angefangen, dauert aber noch bis ich mich richtig auskenne Ich würde mich sehr über Antworten freuen!

Gruß
red clouds


----------



## red clouds (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teich neu bepflanzen*

So, hab mich jetzt mal informiert
Ich würde gerne folgende Pflanzen bestellen: __ Hornblatt, __ Seekanne, __ Papageienfeder, Tannenwedel, __ Hechtkraut, Pfeilblatt, __ Froschlöffel, __ Sumpfdotterblume, Wasserdickblatt, __ Froschbiss.
Kann ich die jetzt noch pflanzen oder ist es besser, wenn ich damit bis zum nächsten Frühjahr warte?


----------



## axel (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teich neu bepflanzen*

Hallo red clouds 

:willkommen
Schöne Pflanzenauswahl hast Du getroffen
Wasserschwertlilie kann ich Dir noch empfehlen .
Ich würd die Pflanzen im Mai kaufen .
Geht jetzt aber auch noch bei einigen Händlern .
Wie ist Dein Vorname ?

lg
axel


----------



## red clouds (2. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teich neu bepflanzen*

Mein Name ist Stefan,


axel schrieb:


> Geht jetzt aber auch noch bei einigen Händlern .


Ja, z.B. bei Naturagart sind alle Pflanzen noch lieferbar. Ich denke ich werd das doch noch so schnell wie möglich in Angriff nehmen, dann starten sie nächstes Jahr besser. Irgendwo habe ich gelesen, man kann solange Teichpflanzen pflanzen, wie sie eben angeboten werden, ich hoffe das stimmt:beeten


axel schrieb:


> Wasserschwertlilie kann ich Dir noch empfehlen .


Alles klar, die kommt auch noch mit rein

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## boesihexi (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teich neu bepflanzen*

hallo stefan,

ich habe heute meine lieferung von john bekommen und werde heute meinen teich neu bepflanzen. wie die pflanzen nächstes jahr werden kann ich noch nicht sagen, aber die beratung und der preis stimmt bei john allemal. wenn du also noch nichts bestellt hast, suche mal im forum nach "john". so bin ich auch zu ihm gekommen, über einen beitrag aus dem forum.

viel glück bei deinem projekt!
gabriela


----------



## Nymphaion (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teich neu bepflanzen*

Hallo Stefan,

man kann nicht immer alles pflanzen und es gibt auch Händler die Pflanzen zur absoluten Unzeit anbieten und liefern. Die Rechnung 'was angeboten wird, kann auch gepflanzt werden' geht also leider nicht auf. Im Moment kannst Du noch im ganz flachen Wasser, im nassen und im feuchten Boden pflanzen (und natürlich Stauden rund um den Teich herum). Seerosen geht schon seit Ende August nicht mehr, Unterwasserpflanzen gehen bis auf ganz wenige Ausnahmen auch nicht mehr.


----------



## red clouds (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teich neu bepflanzen*

@Nymphaion: Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Das heißt __ Hornblatt, Tannenwedel, __ Hechtkraut und __ Papageienfeder erst nächstes Jahr. Wie sieht es mit __ Froschlöffel und Schwimmlöffel (Luronium natans) aus?

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## red clouds (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teich neu bepflanzen*

Ich meinte nicht __ Froschlöffel, sondern __ Froschbiss. Und Schwimmlöffel (Luronium natans) werde ich doch nicht pflanzen.


----------



## Nymphaion (3. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Teich neu bepflanzen*

Hallo,

__ Hornblatt und __ Froschlöffel gehen noch, den Rest würde ich erst im Frühling pflanzen.


----------

